# HELP! scared solitary thyroid nodue and enlarged lymph gland



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can someone please help me.....? i have to have FNA but i scared to death,
Got final results of ultrasound and gp doesn't seemed worried but i have read so much about irregular boarders.

results
lower pole of the right lobe showes a heterogeneously hypechoic solid focal nodule measuring 1.8cm which shows peripheral as well as vascularity.
no other parenchymal lesions no evidence of retrosternal extension.

right supraclavicular fossa shows irregular hypoechoic lesion 1.8cm possibly
representing enlared lymph node. no other focal cervical lesion seen.

conculsion.

focal solitary nodule lower thyroid pole. possible irregular enlarged lymph node in the right supraclaavicular fossa. FNAC to rule out malignancy.

Please give me some hope that this my not be my worst fear.

lyn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Can someone please help me.....? i have to have FNA but i scared to death,
> Got final results of ultrasound and gp doesn't seemed worried but i have read so much about irregular boarders.
> 
> results
> ...


Lyn, I am so sorry for this but the good news is they will do the FNA and "if" it is cancer, it will be taken care of forthwith. Not without a lot of inconvenience to you but the bottom line is you are going to come through shining like a star.

When is the FNA?

Keeping you in my prayers for all of this and we "all" are here for you!

H O P E........................that's your name and that's what you have. Plenty of it!

Sending hugs,


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank's Andros,
i have to wait a week for FNA. Im worried if its spread to lymph gland, which although on ultasound showed possibly irregular enlarged gland, its very movable and it its spread through my lymph system, then from what i have heard thats not good.
Sorry to be so glum, im just so overwelmed.
thanks for the support. xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Thank's Andros,
> i have to wait a week for FNA. Im worried if its spread to lymph gland, which although on ultasound showed possibly irregular enlarged gland, its very movable and it its spread through my lymph system, then from what i have heard thats not good.
> Sorry to be so glum, im just so overwelmed.
> thanks for the support. xx


I don't blame you for being so glum and please don't apologize for that. I would be quite frightened myself. That is where good friends come in handy and also a great support group such as we have here.

How long have your lymph glands been swollen?

I will say though that from what I read on your report, your thyroid sure is suffering and I'll bet any money you will probably have it out one way or the other.

Sometimes the lymph glands are swollen for other reasons such as infection or Sjogren's. So let's not jump to conclusions here.

Please let us know exactly when you go for FNA so we can all rally on your behalf!


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks so much Andros,
I have only one lymph gland swollen and it could have been there for ages, its not visable to look at me and i only found it 3weeks ago when coughing. I had one hand over my mouth and the other just above my collar bone and i felt it slide up and down as its very moveable. I will let you know the outcome, thats if i have not driven myself mad with worry before then. Lol. Im usually calm in these situations, but as i have had over 2yrs of chronic pelvic pain to deal with, loss of hours from work and social life because of it, i think im just emotionally drained. Even though gyno last week removed alot of adhesions, he couldn't get them all and he thinks thats where my pain is coming from as i have had c.t. scans ultrasounds of abodo a pelvis, bladder investigations the works. So whatever pain im left with i will have to live with, and this lump was found just a week before i went to hospital, so im still recovering. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

G.P. rang pathologist yesterday to get me in for urgent biopsy on thyroid nodule and lymph gland. Should have results in 48hrs and feeling very anxious. We discussed the possiblity of cancer and as long as its not the agressive type i should have a good outcome as long as the spread is only to one lymph gland and not invaded elsewhere which only a c.t or pet scan would show should it be cancer. Im still hopeful that it will come back all clear, but feeling very anxious.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Thanks so much Andros,
> I have only one lymph gland swollen and it could have been there for ages, its not visable to look at me and i only found it 3weeks ago when coughing. I had one hand over my mouth and the other just above my collar bone and i felt it slide up and down as its very moveable. I will let you know the outcome, thats if i have not driven myself mad with worry before then. Lol. Im usually calm in these situations, but as i have had over 2yrs of chronic pelvic pain to deal with, loss of hours from work and social life because of it, i think im just emotionally drained. Even though gyno last week removed alot of adhesions, he couldn't get them all and he thinks thats where my pain is coming from as i have had c.t. scans ultrasounds of abodo a pelvis, bladder investigations the works. So whatever pain im left with i will have to live with, and this lump was found just a week before i went to hospital, so im still recovering. Thanks again for your support.


Hope; things are just overwhelming you right now. Too much is going on all at one time and amazingly most of it "might" be all tied in together.

So, that is a clavical lymph node. Yes; worth have an FNA, definitely.

{{{{Hope}}}}


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

With me, I had lymph nodes on either side of my neck that would swell and go back down from time to time in the past year or two. When I found out I had ca, I just knew it was spread throughout.

They removed about a dozen lymph nodes during TT, of which pathology showed there was no cancer. So, just because they swell does not necessarily mean they are cancerous.

You are taking the right steps! I know its very very scary! Try to stay calm and relax. I know... earsier said than done. Just know we aer all here for you! This website has gotten me through many bad days! 
:hugs:


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks CareBear,
gp just rang want to see me a.s.p. so im on my way to his office. Im more worried about the loss of income, I have had chronic pelvic pain for over 2yrs possibly adhesions, been tested for everything else, so i can only work 4hrs a day. How long do you have to have off work? and i may have to quit my job because i have no more holiday or sick leave left. And then there;s the treatment cost, sorry im all over the place, better get going will let you know. Thanks so much for your support.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just found out results papillary thyroid cancer with clevical lymph spread.
Don't know till i have a pet scan if its spread anywhere else, but dr thinks a good chance
its spread is only to some lymp neck glands.
See specialist in week, and the operation i just hope its not spread to other lymph glands
i haven't had a chance to have a cry yet, i think i was prepared, and now i feel no emotions. I have spend day trying to organiser finacial side. Finished work for 6mths and with no partner, a motgage and a small goverment sickness payment which is not even enough to by all my groceries i don't need the added stress. I know all will be ok, i just need to get financial help.
take care 
and will be intouch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Dearest Hope, know that my thoughts and prayers are with you through all of this! I am sure you will have tons of support here with all these great people. Keep us updated and remember I care and am thinking of you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Just found out results papillary thyroid cancer with clevical lymph spread.
> Don't know till i have a pet scan if its spread anywhere else, but dr thinks a good chance
> its spread is only to some lymp neck glands.
> See specialist in week, and the operation i just hope its not spread to other lymph glands
> ...


Oh,you dear dear lady! I am going to pray so hard for you. Just know that this a safe and comforting place to come and we "all" are here for you anytime at all.

Keep us in the loop and do know that we here on this board care very very much!!!


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh wow everything is going to fine just stay positive and this place is awesome for support. I am also waiting for biopsy results.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone,
Had to quit my job today as specialist said i will need 4-6mths or longer depending on treatment and if any other lymph glands are involved. The financial side is what is causing
me the most stress. Thank you all for your support and i will take one day at a time. I hear there is a good cure rate with papillary cancer even if some lymph glands are involved.
Nicole, i hope all goes well with your biopsy results.

take care all, and thanks again xxx

xxx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Thanks everyone,
> Had to quit my job today as specialist said i will need 4-6mths or longer depending on treatment and if any other lymph glands are involved. The financial side is what is causing
> me the most stress. Thank you all for your support and i will take one day at a time. I hear there is a good cure rate with papillary cancer even if some lymph glands are involved.
> Nicole, i hope all goes well with your biopsy results.
> ...


Stay with us; we want to be here for you through this. Yes; outcome is good. You are going to be inconvenienced but fine.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't worry Andros, 
im not going anywhere, its so nice to have such support. I still have no emotions about it yet, im not sure if thats a good thing because thats how i always deal with difficult situations, i go into my shell and denial. I would really like to talk to someone who has had papillary and lymph involvement, just to hear how they managed, what treatment is involved, and how they are now. I have posted on the cancer forum, but no replies yet. xxx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Don't worry Andros,
> im not going anywhere, its so nice to have such support. I still have no emotions about it yet, im not sure if thats a good thing because thats how i always deal with difficult situations, i go into my shell and denial. I would really like to talk to someone who has had papillary and lymph involvement, just to hear how they managed, what treatment is involved, and how they are now. I have posted on the cancer forum, but no replies yet. xxx


We have some here and they should be along during the week. Calm, cool and collected is the very best way to be.

Getting upset does not help. So I am proud of you for this. I know you have your share of angst but you are hanging tough and that is what is needed at this time.

Attitude plays a huge huge roll in your recovery and you "will" recover. Bottom line.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thankyou, if you can pass on my request for info that would be a great help.....
My house is go clean....everytime a negative thought crosses my mind i feel sick, so i go clean. You could eat off the floor LOL

lots of love and blessings. xxx


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Hope,
I pray that you would have all the strength you need to come through this upcoming difficult time. Does your community offer any support groups for people with cancer? Do any of the churches in your area offer counseling? I hope you have a few good friends who will physically support you through this time. I am new to the board here, but I can already tell that this is a bunch of incredibly supportive, helpful people.

I liked your analogy of a "clean house"--and I find the same exercise very helpful. I usually open to the Psalms and find a few good thoughts right there!!

Be strong, and be real with yourself. You will feel so much better if you just let yourself have a good cry! Sometimes, it helps to watch a good chick flick to bring on the flood of tears...
I know it helps me...
Keep us posted. We are here for you.

~Amy


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank's Amy, i appreciate all the support i get for all you wonderful friends. I think the key is to keep as busy as you can so your mind doesn't wonder down a road that may never
come. No community support group, but i have some good friends.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hope, big hugggssss!!! :hugs:

I'm sorry this has hit you at such a time in your life. Please do just hang onto your hope and do your best to stay positive. Thats been hard for me, and my days are much easier when I'm able to stay positive. Whenever you need to vent, we're all here!! This site and the people on here were a GOD sent at my most anxious times!! You can message me privately even.

Hang in there! We'll do it together!! hugs3


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank's so much for your support. I was doing really well, but today was very low. I think i just want to get on with surgery and get this out of my body. When you have RAI do you have to stay in hospital, or can you go home if your family moves out for a week? I hate hospitals, it always brings on a panic attack and the anesthetic does the same, so i need some valium to stop attack. Also how long were you in hospital when you had your thyroid removed?
xxx


----------

